# auxiliary table saw fence really necessary?



## andrewscrolledcfafts (Jan 15, 2013)

Whether I'm watching armature wood videos on YouTube or a woodworking show on cable, I see people use an auxiliary fence either permanently or clamped to the already existing fence on the table saw; why would another fence be needed? Sometimes the fence might be a jig; but mostly its just another fence. Also if I choose to use one, I'm assuming the face should be smooth and should I connect it permanently to the existing fence?


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

I know of only three occasions to use an auxiliary fence: (1)using a part of a dado blade and there is need to bury the rest in the fence (because you are cutting a dado on the very edge or very end of a board); (2)Cutting a bevel on a tall board or (3) using a accessory, such as cutting a tenon using a tenoning jig or cutting spline keyways in a box. There may be others, but I can't actually think of a reason to leave an auxiliary fence mounted when it isn't getting used.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I have a shop fox aluma classic fence which is aluminum on the outside. I have never used an auxiliary fence, but it has t slots so that you could if you wanted to. The reasons I know of are that the phenolic ones have less friction and allow the material to slide along it easily. When it wears out you can just replace it. If you accidentally touch the blade with it, it will be more forgiving than the metal touching. A reason for clamping one on temporarily would be for a sacrificial fence for rabbeting. Is this what you have seen?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

They are used with Dado blades to make Rabbits, Also to make the fence higher for some operations. Usually they are removable and only used when you are performing operations where they are useful.

Check out this link for some examples….

http://www.rockler.com/how-to/woodworker-shares-a-few-new-uses-for-the-universal-fence-clamp/


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL. Looks like I was a bit slow in my response.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I did the same thing.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

An auxiliary fence's main purpose is to protect the normal fence from accidental saw cuts.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

We have a winner….... Mr. Ron….....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeChase (Jan 4, 2015)

ive also read that you can use a fence like this to create a jointer from your table saw.

jointer out of your table saw


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> An auxiliary fence s main purpose is to protect the normal fence from accidental saw cuts.
> 
> - MrRon


And if you have a SawStop that accidental saw cut Would Trigger the Brake , and thats costs a lot of money when you have to replace it and the blade. So it can save you money.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> An auxiliary fence s main purpose is to protect the normal fence from accidental saw cuts.
> 
> - MrRon
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound right, I'll try turning mine on and sliding the fence to touch the blade and see if it lights, but I don't think it will.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

That doesn't sound right, I'll try turning mine on and sliding the fence to touch the blade and see if it lights, but I don't think it will.

I think the blade has to be running for it to trigger and I don't think you want to test it that way. I have touched the blade on the SawStop I have access to when it was not running and nothing happened , they even showed us that in the safety class that you could touch it with the power on but not with motor power on and running.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a 4th reason, unless someone above already suggested it.

If ones fence isn't straight, (concave/convex) an auxiliary fence could be used to correct the error.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Rob is right, the blade does not have to be running to tell you if the contact would trigger the cartridge. The lights will tell you that. The SS fence will not trigger, it is made of material that will not conduct electricity.

Good question Andrew. I have seen the same and wondered. I never seem to be in danger of messing up my fence so it did not make sense to be plus it would mess up your ruler.

Dados make sense though.


----------

